# 2006 Audi A3 2.0 Help! Hit something, changed oil pan ! Crank but no atart



## ChelseaAudiDelozier93 (Aug 1, 2021)

Okay so car got stolen they hit something they pulled back up to me with my car blinking lights and oil leaking everywhere. I immediately shut it off, that’s when the oil started pouring out, looked under and crack in the oil pan. Left it where it was, now my friend went to go have the car towed for me but for some unknown reason she decided to pour 5 qts into the place you add oil to and ****ing drive it until it would not go anymore which was probably three football fields maybe one more. She then proceeded to try to start it again two times. Obviously she secretly hates me right? So then she calls the damn tow truck. 1. I replaced the oil pan 
2. Replaced the oil level sensor 
3. New battery in faub abd car but my faub thing the buttons aren’t working but my key actual key is working so Idk
4. Sounds like, okay it sounds like a car is trying to start jusy normal for like two seconds and then it sounds like it but in slow slow motion with kind of a winding sound . That’s the best way I can explain it.
I’m thinking I have to replace the motor. Should I even bother trying to see if anything is clogged cus it did get drove with the oil spewing out of it going 60 plus miles per hour and it kind of sounds clogged and should I bother replacing the crank shaft sensor (I know it’s called something else for Audi ) I have no idea anything about cars. At all. I’m just learning as I go cus I don’t have anyone to help me and I don’t have enough money to take it to a shop. So I’m being open minded snd praying I just bought this car it’s the first car we have had in two years I’m a single mom so we were pretty excited to be mobile and then this happens. Any advice or instructions would be much appreciated, I’m cool on anything negative pls. Thanks I’m advance xoxo


----------

